# Compound / Pad Suggestions



## BenOfTheNorth (Sep 14, 2020)

Hi all

I've picked up a DA and some pads/compound which seem to be working well for minor marks and the swirling, but I am having trouble removing any of the deeper marks. I've been seeing that Audi's have very hard paint and I can now see why they say that! Currently I've been using the Auto Finesse Revitalise System V2'

I\m wanting to cut dolomite grey, can you suggest any good pads and compound combinations to remove more prominent scratches etc?


----------



## TTS OAP (9 mo ago)

Revitalise is very safe and great for finding your feet with, but even the first stage polish won’t do much to Audi paint and tbh, I always found the second stage a waste of time. Tried and tested combo is Meguires 105/205, basically the benchmark, 105 gives a good strong cut that will deal with most issues and leaves a decent finish which is then easily refined with 205 to give a nice gloss. You could also look at something like Scholl S20, which is a one step diminishing polish, it starts out as a cutting compound but as you work it, the abrasives reduce in size and give a finer finish, so best of both worlds. Until you find something you like, always go for the smallest size bottle, or it starts to get expensive. 

Pad choice is a similar minefield but my advice is to just choose a range and stick to it, all manufacturers have a variety to choose from but they all rate, name and colour code them differently, which just makes it more confusing, so pick one that has a variety and start with a hard cutting pad and a soft finishing pad and work from there.


----------



## wsantos (Sep 7, 2020)

Jon's latest video might help. 






Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk


----------

